# ACCESS: mehrere Datensätze in einer Tabelle mit einem INSERT-Befehl



## Vatar (29. September 2004)

Moin, Moin

Ich habe fogendes Problem. Ich möchte in eine Tabelle "Teile" mehrer Datensätze mit einem INSERT INTO-Befehl absetzten.

Laut Standard-SQL ist das ja einfach

```
INSERT INTO Teile VALUES (('229', 'a', 'a'), ('229', 'b', 'b'));
```
Aber irgendwie versteht die Access-Syntax das nicht. Er labert immer was von fehlendem Semilkolon, obwohl es vorhanden ist. Wenn ich nur einen Datensatz anfüge funktioniert es.

Ich habs auch schon mit ein paar abänderungen versucht, hat aber nicht funktioniert.

Ich könnte naturlich jeden Befehl einzeln absetzten, möchte ich aber nicht (ist schöner so ;-)  )

Thx


----------



## psychtron (30. September 2004)

Lass einfach mal testweise die äußeren Klammern bei VALUES weg. Es könnte sein, daß er aufgrund der Klammern deine zwei Datensätze als einen interpretiert und deshalb ein Fehler auftritt.


----------



## Vatar (30. September 2004)

hab ich schon probiert. Er will dann nach ende des ersten Satzes ein Semikolon und wenn ich den zweiten nach dem Semikolon setze saht er "ungültiger befehl nach anweisungsende"


----------



## Vatar (30. September 2004)

Tach
Ich hab jetzt schon mal rausgefunden wie ich den insert-befehl in access absetzen kann, d.h ich muss zum Syntaxtest nicht immer mein Programm starten.

Wenn ich es so versuche (die einzige Möglichkeit die bisher keine Fehlermeldung bringt)

```
INSERT INTO Teile
VALUES ('223', 'Test', 'Test' AND ['223', 'Test2', 'Test2']);
```
will er für alle Datensätze nach dem ersten einen Parameterwert


----------

